# Trading the All Ords?



## CATAPILLAR (3 August 2009)

I trade shares but have often wondered how you trade the All Ords?
Do you buy contracts or how do you buy the All Ords?


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 August 2009)

*Re: All Ords*

You don't. There are products linked to the XJO (ASX200) ie derivatives. Most popular would be the SPI futures and put/call options. You also have warrants, CFDs, ETFs and some funds - one of which is listed with the ticker STW (I think)


----------



## Ato (4 August 2009)

Yeah STW. It's like an Index Fund but an ETF, I think. You'd want to double check that though, as I'm a complete newb at this.


----------



## SilverRanger (4 August 2009)

"STW - SPDR S&P/ASX 200, seeks to closely match, before fees and expenses, the returns of the S&P/ASX 200 Index. Our approach is designed to provide portfolios with low portfolio turnover, accurate tracking, and lower costs."

Source:
http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_STW.html

Bought and sold it a few weeks back


----------



## adam.risborg (10 August 2009)

"Bought and sold it a few weeks back"...   Did you sell because it wasn't as good as it is advertised, or for an unrelated reason?


----------



## nunthewiser (10 August 2009)

aussie 200


----------



## jono1887 (10 August 2009)

the all ords is not actually a stock so theres nothing to buy and sell... what you can do is trade the derivative of the stock. Its price will be derived from the XJO


----------

